# New to me HS35 and questions



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

Hello, new member here

I was given a HS35 by someone who upgraded. supposedly it has rebuilt paddles and other parts. This is my first snowblower and it is a lot of fun.


I have only ran it three times so far. I had good luck starting it the first time and then terrible luck. At first I thought it was mostly because i left the gas valve on. I did run it a lot today, 3 hours worth. to get it started I put starting fluid in the spark plug hole. while running the choke knob rotates all over the place. Is this normal?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello new honda, welcome to *SBF!!* the choke lever moving around sounds like its not connected to the carb. if the knob is not connected to the carb the machine would be very hard to start


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

it does seem odd, but it always did feel loose. anyone else own of this things?
Oh yeah next time I use it I am going to use earplugs.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

take the cover off thats covering the carb and checke it out, my single stage toro's 2000 have an " L " shape rod that goes in an eyelet on the carb. if it comes off there is no choke but the rod just slips back in. it takes more time to remove the cover than to fix the problem


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> take the cover off thats covering the carb and checke it out, my single stage toro's 2000 have an " L " shape rod that goes in an eyelet on the carb. if it comes off there is no choke but the rod just slips back in. it takes more time to remove the cover than to fix the problem


I really need to look under the cover. it's been cold and dark all week, and I haven't had time to check it out. it looks like all the quarter turn bolts are gone and just the gas cap ring is keeping it on. I wonder how old it is?

80's?

I wish I would have bought a snow blower a long time ago. I did a half mile of road and three neighbors driveways today. of course it's self propel mechanism is kind of a joke, but I moved a lot of snow today.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

New_HondaHS35 said:


> I really need to look under the cover. it's been cold and dark all week, and I haven't had time to check it out. it looks like all the quarter turn bolts are gone and just the gas cap ring is keeping it on. I wonder how old it is?
> 
> 80's?
> 
> I wish I would have bought a snow blower a long time ago. I did a half mile of road and three neighbors driveways today. of course it's self propel mechanism is kind of a joke, but I moved a lot of snow today.


the first snowblower i bought was a toro powerlite 3.25hp right after a blizzard after that two eight inch snowfalls then another blizzard. after the first blizzard i did seven neighbors and my house before heading to mom's to do her's and five of her neighbors. from there it was over to my brothers and six of his neighbors then to my nieces and four of her neighbors. i did more the following day but the point is these small machis are alot tougher than they look
as for any missing nuts and bolts call a honda dealer and see if they can order them for you if you don't know what size they are


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

Now that I see how good snowblowers are I may get something better and pay this one forward since it was free. The other owner said he put a lot of new parts on it, I am going to revisit that and get more details. Of course I'll put some TLC into it first. I will be out running it again tomorrow! OK, it's official I have a new hobby


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hobby?

It's more like an addiction. 

Most Honda parts are available, with a some exceptions to some older machines. 

Partstree.com now carries Honda parts, as does boats.net, along with your Honda dealer.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well if you get another used snowblower i''m going to borrow a phrase from another snowblower form and say just remember HAT, honda, ariens, toro. i got a toro 2450 ( 5hp ) for the following winter cause i wanted somethin with more power but still kept the powerlite. now my 2450 and 521 (5hp two stage ) are my " go to " machines


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

I have Honda and Ariens dealers close by. I'm not going to buy one from a big box store.
So far those two seem to be the best. I wish they sold Yamaha here. I'll be buying new.

Can I get a deal off season? Maybe I'll keep this one for backup. how can I tell what year it is?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

for me its toro, there are five toro and one ariens dealer in a five mile radius from my house and three of the five toro dealers are with in 2.5 miles of eachother


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> for me its toro, ther are five toro and one ariens dealer in a five mile radius from my house and three of the five toro dealers are with in 2.5 miles of eachother



I'll add Toro to the list then. I wonder if there's a dealer near 46703


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

New_HondaHS35 said:


> I'll add Toro to the list then. I wonder if there's a dealer near 46703


 head over to toro.com and use the dealer locater


----------



## New_HondaHS35 (Jan 18, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> head over to toro.com and use the dealer locater


looks like the Honda dealer also sells Toro


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

New_HondaHS35 said:


> I have Honda and Ariens dealers close by. I'm not going to buy one from a big box store.
> So far those two seem to be the best. I wish they sold Yamaha here. I'll be buying new.
> 
> Can I get a deal off season? Maybe I'll keep this one for backup. how can I tell what year it is?


With Honda, it's a W.A.G.. 

Their website mentions that it was introduced in 1980. 

Honda Worldwide | Power Products - Snow Throwers

With no revisions to that model, it probably was from either a one to three year run.


----------

